# What to supplement a 18 yo Dartmore hill pony



## PONYPC (16 October 2017)

Our daughters pony has been a bit sluggish lately although fit, is not over worked, he does typically a little bit of jumping and hacking and regular flat work. Typically off the yard he would be very strong, but gets tired a lot quicker all of sudden, (he has tested negative for Cushings recently). We have cut down his turnout to three nights a week now. He only has some chaff, nuts and non heating mix with very good hay. We were wondering what we could supplement him which would help his energy levels without putting on weight. Any advice appreciated, many thanks, we may consider getting in a nutritionist.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2017)

If you think he should be fit enough for the work he is doing but he is actually lethargic, he really needs to see a vet.  When you say he tested negative for Cusings, can you remember the actual figures?


----------



## PONYPC (16 October 2017)

Hi, He has been seen by our vet recently and has been passed fit, which is why we had the blood test, hence we were thinking of a nutritionist as he seems really well but just gets a bit lethargic.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2017)

PONYPC said:



			Hi, He has been seen by our vet recently and has been passed fit, which is why we had the blood test, hence we were thinking of a nutritionist as he seems really well but just gets a bit lethargic.
		
Click to expand...

I would want my vet to investigate until the reason for the lethargy was found.


----------

